# Someone buy my life!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So... I'm 57 years old (58 in April) other than having been married multiple times I've always been pretty predictable and most assuredly pretty conservative, never a gambler or much of a risk taker. Two years ago today I was diagnosed with cancer, went through all the treatments and came out the other side cured of that horrible stuff. I used to say that I would never retire, "I'll work until I can't work anymore or until the day I die" but I'm having different thoughts now.... I want to move on!

I think I'm pretty serious (although I may talk myself out of it because I'm such a non risk taker) about selling EVERYTHING I own and moving to Panama... I've never been to Panama! I was thinking about moving to Thailand but that is so far and I speak no Thai... I can muddle my way through a little Espanol!

So... who wants to buy my everything? House (Located in South Shore Harbor, League City (it's 4 bedroom 3.5 bath) Car (2016 Lexus ES350 55,000 miles), Truck (2018 Toyota Tundra 1794 CrewMax 42,000 miles) and every other thing I own? You can burn all of your ****, buy my **** and move right in! I'm serious, I'll take some of my clothes, my toothbrush and I'll leave!

Am I crazy? Have I lost my mind? Will I be able to retire and not do anything in a country where I don't speak the language? I'm single, I'd be alone. Will I regret it if I don't go?

Somebody please buy my stuff! Seriously! Let's start negotiating at $500,000 (it won't get much cheaper than that but there is room for negotiation!)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

COME ON... put me out of my misery.... give me $500k and let me go!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

HaHa You only live once!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm just such a wimp! I hope I have the nerve to follow through with it... If someone were to buy all my stuff that would force my hand!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I can't afford you. But you got some nice stuff.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL... The winner takes it all... all the way down to my watch collection, cologne, pots pans, garage full of tools.... every little thing!


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

My little brother did this not once but twice. Sold everything and went to Europe. Came back 6 weeks later and started over. Then two years later again sold everything and moved to costa rica. That didn't last long either. Now he lives in Katy and sells car parts. We wait patiently for his next adventure. He has more guts than I.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Still have the Whaler?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I would not be surprised if someone took you up on your offer.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

You can't run away from your problems

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

What about that cleaning station? 

Go to Thailand, most people can speak English especially if you are in the touristy areas. Glad you beat it!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... that Lexus is pretty sharp!


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hopefully you've got something squirreled away, because even in a third world chit-hole like Panama, $500K won't last long if your standard of living there will be even half of your standard of living here. 

My GF did that a couple of years ago, except to Costa Rica. Wanted me to go with. I passed, She went. She came back a year later. Back at work, working retail hours like she was in college SMH. I'm thinking at my age I don't need to be waiting around till 9:30 for her to get off work to go out. 

So, you probably aren't crazy, but you'll likely regret moving. Now I think what might be good for you is to downsize your standard of living. Do sell most of it, maybe get a place in the sticks in this country, get off the grid and enjoy some peace & quiet.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

The vehicles alone are worth $55,000 to $60,000 not sure about your used socks and underwear.
Looks like a real bargain problem is I am about $499,000 short.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would but that rust on the chimney does me out!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

What kinda watches do you have? (serious question)


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got back from Belize. Lots of ex patriots there. They speak English.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times a month I think about doing the same thing! Only thing different is I want to stay in Texas and buy a tiny house move close to some public land hunting and spend my time hunting and fishing just living off the land until I die. Only problem is my 3 kids and my wife I couldn't and wouldn't leave them behind. I hope you find a buyer and you can live out your life the way you want to 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thatâ€™s a heck of a deal!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Why size shoes do you wear? 11 by chance?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Iâ€™m not in the market...but man have I ever had the same thoughts as you!!!!

My youngest graduates this year...and Iâ€™m certain I have enough to make it in a place like Panama. Grand Cayman is out favorite (heading their Saturday)...but thatâ€™s a whole different level.

We are hitting Costa Rica this summer....curious to see what that holds.

You only live once brother!!!
If I were single I can GUARANTEE that I would be doing something like that in the next 3-5 years.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Iâ€™m your same age. Iâ€™m divorced, my son has graduated college, and Iâ€™m debt free. Currently living in a nice high rise with the freedom to lock and leave when ever I get the urge....or just pick up and move at the snap of a finger. After the divorce, I did a lot of purging. I eliminated a lot of stuff and Iâ€™m down to only the things that I highly value or need. 

Not having a mortgage to anchor me down feels great. High rise living is nice...mostly empty nest â€˜Boomers like me, with some young professionals mixed in. Covered garage parking, they hold your delivered packages, door-to-door garbage pickup, dry cleaning pickup service, etc. I also love that there are many great restaurants nearby that I walk to. 

I donâ€™t think youâ€™re crazy and I admire your gumption. But you donâ€™t have to move to another country, especially one that is less advanced, to change your life. Youâ€™d be surprised how changing the way you live and moving to a different area of the city can reinvigorate your life. 

Something to chew on and consider. Good luck on finding your new happy place. PM me if you have questions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Still have the Whaler?


I sold the Whaler in 2018 when I got diagnosed with cancer


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> You can't run away from your problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I don't have any problems... I just need a change!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> What kinda watches do you have? (serious question)


I already sold off the Rolex's. I have a new Tag Heurer just boughta few months ago, an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph, an unsual Movado a few Citizens and others.... Probably at least $6K in watch values


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

stammster said:


> Why size shoes do you wear? 11 by chance?


Size 13


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



habanerojooz said:


> Iâ€™m your same age. Iâ€™m divorced, my son has graduated college, and Iâ€™m debt free. Currently living in a nice high rise with the freedom to lock and leave when ever I get the urge....or just pick up and move at the snap of a finger. After the divorce, I did a lot of purging. I eliminated a lot of stuff and Iâ€™m down to only the things that I highly value or need.
> 
> Not having a mortgage to anchor me down feels great. High rise living is nice...mostly empty nest â€˜Boomers like me, with some young professionals mixed in. Covered garage parking, they hold your delivered packages, door-to-door garbage pickup, dry cleaning pickup service, etc. I also love that there are many great restaurants nearby that I walk to.
> 
> ...


very nice, we really enjoy running around town, exceptional eats and stuff to do. was close to buying a weekender condo in mid-town and still may. what part of town are you in?

Trodery, if I may make a suggestion. Keep the lacasa, even if you have to rent to an elderly couply or a good renter, if there is such a thing. Sell as much of your stuff(or storage, climate control), that you don't need, 2nd vehicle, or both, etc. Get rid of as many nonessentials as possible, and take off. Spend a month or two or three there, then you'll know if it's meant for you. This way you still have a place to call home. If one day while sitting on the beach with a dozen beautiful women massaging and calling you master, you wake up and say, "what the h#$% am I doing here, this was the craziest idea I've ever had".:cheers::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I donâ€™t think you are crazy and it looks likes your stuff is very fairly priced. However I am not in the market for a place in town.
A word about where to go. Try renting for a year before you buy anything.
Panama is nice but Colombia is far nicer and a single-mans paradise. - I heard that from my single co-workers. 
I spent 11 years working in Colombia and the only place I liked better was Brazil. ( I spent 3 years in Costa Rica and it is pretty nice too)

The language should not be a problem. Hire a 1 on 1 teacher when you get there. 
It doesnâ€™t take much to get by.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

What yah asking for.the truck

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

If you can post the calendar shot I may be interested


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I's look at Puerto Aventuras or Cozumel. Inexpensive living, almost totally English speaking and great weather. Good luck to you.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Trucking is always tough in the first quarter of the year Trod. But you knew that. Take a vacation like I do. It will get you out of that rut. As I respond from our son's house in Atlanta. Hang in there.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry, donâ€™t you normally wait until April first to do this?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Bad news.

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

*Trodery.
Are you hosing us again. It has been a while but â€"
What happened to Australia?

Originally Posted by trodery View Post
LOL.... You folks know me too well! I could never live anywhere but Texas! Yes, it's the same old April Fool's joke I did back in 2008 or 2009.*

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=894818&highlight=Australia&amp=1


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

impulse said:


> Bad news.
> 
> Wherever you go, there you are.


Thatâ€™s 100% true...Iâ€™ve made that comment to friends several times lately.

Human nature seems to be that you want to be someplace else...wherever you arenâ€™t?

My dream is a condo on Cayman....island for a month...home for a month.

Iâ€™m almost positive I would get bored and take the island for granted if we were there all year. Matter of fact, our friends we visit on the island love to come to Texas. I think they get island fever/borderline claustrophobic?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I did this when I was 29. Moved to Maui. It was cool. Worked out. Drank lemon grass and stuff. Swam for exercise in the ocean like a topwater buzz bait. Instinct told me I was being watched/I was prey. After a while I'd swim so shallow that my fingertips sometimes scraped the sand. 
Sure enough a lady got eaten in that stretch while I was there. 

Chased women. Came home after around 8 months. 
I was lucky. The timing was right. I was changing from employee to employer. 
Began a business with nothing when I returned that I do to this day. 
Only thing I would have done differently is maybe traveled internationally. Scandinavia or Russia or something where there are lots of blondes that aren't on vacation with their parents. 

But yeah man. Make it a sabbatical vs. a total liquidation sale. There is no place like Texas, and no feeling like that feeling of home. League City? Meh. Maybe buy a little place in the hill country with a lot of German babes like New Braunfels.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Stay away from Women!!


trodery said:


> I don't have any problems... I just need a change!


----------



## Helislug (Feb 20, 2018)

Contact US Marshall's office re: witness protection program

This is perfect for them, but likely too cheap for a government-run program


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oso Blanco said:


> Just got back from Belize. Lots of ex patriots there. They speak English.


Same for Brasil. Costa Rica. Peru.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

IMHO, you have way to much stuff for a single guy. Stuff owns you at a certain point. And X3 on Costa Rica and Ambergris Caye Belize. Move for good? No way. Rent a place for a couple of months? oh hell yeah. Love Costa Rica. Really like the people. The Spanish influence and bloodlines are very prevalent.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I was also going to say dont you usually do this in April? Australia? TO quote TxXpress who is also in trucking like me, first Q is real tough. I am sandbagging stuff to have some money coming in despite it being so slow.

Best friends Dad did this and they sailed all down thru S America and stayed in Guatemala quite a bit. Need for quality medical care for him and his wife brought them back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Panama, Brazil, Columbia are chit holes now. They're nothing like they were 25 years ago. Brazil has to be the murder capital of the world now.

Costa Rica...lots of ex pats there, might take a look or go to Australia where you wanted to go a while back...lots of pretty girls there and their accent is cool.


Cayman, Grand Cayman is my favorite but things are priced high there, but there is no income tax, no sales tax, no property taxes, no capital gains taxes, no payroll taxes, and no withholding tax. 



My wife and I are looking at property there which really isn't that expensive.

Good luck...you might consider selling everything and buying a cabin in Terlingua. Not much to do there but you'll be away from everything except the coyotes and rattlesnakes.

TH


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What a bargain! Buy the life you want to leave behind? You need to work on your marketing skills.  

In all seriousness, if it's time for you to blow that Popsicle stand, do it! You know what you want, grab it by the horns and kick that arse!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

trodery said:


> Size 13


Thatâ€™s a deal breaker for me. Good luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How about just the Tundra?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got dibs on the tool set!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thatâ€™s a deal breaker for me. Good luck.


lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What you smoking Trod


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LaddH said:


> *Trodery.
> Are you hosing us again. It has been a while but â€"
> What happened to Australia?
> 
> ...


Yep, this is no joke! I'm divorced now (again). I'm a cancer survivor.... I'm tired! I'm ready!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Bwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!


It really is not a joke this time, it's not even April yet.



Whitebassfisher said:


> How about just the Tundra?


I have multiple offers on just the Tundra, at this point I'm not interested in selling pieces of the lot, I want to sell it all at once!



CHARLIE said:


> What you smoking Trod


 LOL... maybe I should start smoking something!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Folks, this is a turn key package deal! Taxes are all paid through January of next year (I don't escrow), insurance on the home is paid through June (I think), there is absolutely nothing that needs to be done to the home, everything is top notch. Whatever I have that's already prepaid goes with the deal.

I think this weekend I shall inventory everything and take pictures and video of the whole lot.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Helislug said:


> Contact US Marshall's office re: witness protection program
> 
> This is perfect for them, but likely too cheap for a government-run program


I have a contact there if you decide to give this a shot.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

trodery said:


> I already sold off the Rolex's. I have a new Tag Heurer just boughta few months ago, an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph, an unsual Movado a few Citizens and others.... Probably at least $6K in watch values


No Richard Mille's? No Panerai's, maybe at least a moonwatch?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My dad and I came to Houston when I was 4 years old, we came on a Greyhoud bus with twenty cents and one suitcase.... no job, no home, no car, no NOTHING!

I want to leave Houston the way I arrived here but with a bit more than the twenty cents we had.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

In all seriousness wishing you luck on your next adventure but you should take some extended trips with lots of research prior to moving to a 3rd world sheethole. The honeymoon on that is pretty quick. The truth is you can live like a king on very little compared to here but that comes with great risks.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Wish you the best T-Rod. Sounds like a perfect deal for someone transferring from out of state. Especially California.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Amazing you still have that much stuff after divorces!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Amazing you still have that much stuff after divorces!


LOL, I have stuff but the divorces sure have effected the bank account


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I would not offer any advice on to go or not go, that is a personal decision.

My advice is for Thailand. It is very nice to live there. If you are looking for the wild side, stay in the Bangkok, Pattaya, or Phuket area. If you really want to have a great time, go to Nakhon Phanom. When you look this one up you do not want Naknom Patom. Notice the spelling difference.

However Immigration (visa) are kind of a hassle. Nothing that is impossible or difficult, just a hassle.

You might want to check out Penang, Malaysia. Not near the Visa hassle, very nice town, just across the Thai border. That is in case you want to go to the wild or sleazy side of Bangkok.

As for cost of living, Nakhon Phanom is really cheap, you should be able to live very nice on 2k per month. Not sure what you would do with the change though.

Penang is next. A bit higher but more modern facilities, like hi rises etc.

Bangkok, you might as well be in Houston until you learn your way around, then a bit cheaper.

Always remember to take into account Medical Insurance. You need to do a good bit of study. They have excellent facilities in Thailand. Cost of care and medications are a fraction of here but you still need insurance for something serious. If something serious and you go to the emergency room, they will not do much until you put up a deposit or insurance. If neither, most likely you will be asked to leave. I do not know what you have now if company of self insured, but what will you have if you return. That could be a bear.

If more questions, please PM.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> My dad and I came to Houston when I was 4 years old, we came on a Greyhoud bus with twenty cents and one suitcase.... no job, no home, no car, no NOTHING!
> 
> I want to leave Houston the way I arrived here but with a bit more than the twenty cents we had.


That is awesome man. Great for you. Fortune favors the bold. 
Consider a little shack on the Guadalupe river. I have a few in mind. 90% of your proceeds on a down payment and 10% in mardi gras beads.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hire an estate sales company to market it for you... or carry your "prospectus" down to Montrose and see if you can change your "luck"... :biggrin: :ac550:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Take a trip.

https://www.bigcatreality.com/fishing-trips.html


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

How much is the house going for as a long term rental? 

I mean, while you go out into the world and explore.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Take a trip.
> 
> https://www.bigcatreality.com/fishing-trips.html


Some examples of fishing that area.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been considering Thailand for many months but have pretty much changed my mind. I speak no Thai, I can find my way around with Spanish


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Just got back from fishing Guatemala and have fished panama several times and Costa Rica. I would look close a Costa Rica before moving to panama. But panama is not out of the question. Guatemala - itâ€™s pretty rough (but the sail fishing is awesome).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You just need a couple-3 hookers and a kilo of blow to get your mind right... not midget hookers though. Just look what they did to MarkU... LOL

I would make you an offer... but I don't want to be bald!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Does that $500,000 asking figure account for Uncle Sam and local taxing authorities collecting their due from the sales?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

My Brother in Law retired, moved to Cuenca, Ecuador weather is 50 - 75 year round, on the American dollar, good health care, living is inexpensive. Spanish language. He's been there 6 years. Lots of ex-pats living there. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I am a cancer survivor too , life is to short and the world is there to see , I would love to boldly leave town today


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm much younger than you, but why would you want to leave the US..? Go get you a nice house down in the Keys or something with a boat hanging on the slip in your backyard ready to go!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Did ya sober up yet, Amigo????

Man...that must be the "Mother of all Hangovers"....

You have 'out did' yourself with this one, Ol' Buddy....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If it weren't for my wife as and son, I'd try it for a year myself. Costa Rica

I'd never leave them. But if I was single, why not.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> Go get you a nice house down in the Keys or something with a boat hanging on the slip in your backyard ready to go!


You may want to check out the price tag on "_nice house down in the Keys or something with a boat hanging on the slip in your backyard ready to go_!"

LOL, I hear ya though.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

trodery said:


> So... I'm 57 years old (58 in April) other than having been married multiple times I've always been pretty predictable and most assuredly pretty conservative, never a gambler or much of a risk taker. Two years ago today I was diagnosed with cancer, went through all the treatments and came out the other side cured of that horrible stuff. I used to say that I would never retire, "I'll work until I can't work anymore or until the day I die" but I'm having different thoughts now.... I want to move on!
> 
> In 2016 I was in a really bad wreck. I broke my back, shattered my left hip, had a lacerated spleen and broke 5 ribs on my left side. While I was in the emergency room I flat lined and they put in a stent. After a 1 1/2 weeks there I was moved to a live in physical rehab to keep my leg muscles from deteriorating until I could have the hip replacement. While I was there they came in and found me on the bathroom floor dead as a door nail. They worked for close to 15 minutes to get me back. They installed a pacemaker and sent me back to rehab. I eventually went home & slowly got better. I eventually went back to work in my family's business in May of that year and sat at my desk thinking about how long I had worked preparing to retire. I damned near didn't get to that. So I decided to call it quits at the age of 64. My original goal was 70. My question for you is why would you move to another country that doesn't have near the quality of health care you & I both have received here? Cancer is an evil and sneaky disease and can come back. Better to be where the best care is rather than take a chance in a country where people are lining up to get health care here. These are just my thoughts and is in no way a criticism of your choice.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Did ya sober up yet, Amigo????
> 
> Man...that must be the "Mother of all Hangovers"....
> 
> You have 'out did' yourself with this one, Ol' Buddy....:rotfl::rotfl:


LOL.... I've not had a good drunken fit in a long time!

It's really not a joke!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Does that $500,000 asking figure account for Uncle Sam and local taxing authorities collecting their due from the sales?


The property taxes are already paid through the end of the year, I don't escrow so I've written checks to cover through the end of the year. Those taxes are included... taxes on the vehicles are your responsibility


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BDGreen said:


> trodery said:
> 
> 
> > So... I'm 57 years old (58 in April) other than having been married multiple times I've always been pretty predictable and most assuredly pretty conservative, never a gambler or much of a risk taker. Two years ago today I was diagnosed with cancer, went through all the treatments and came out the other side cured of that horrible stuff. I used to say that I would never retire, "I'll work until I can't work anymore or until the day I die" but I'm having different thoughts now.... I want to move on!
> ...


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

trodery said:


> The property taxes are already paid through the end of the year, I don't escrow so I've written checks to cover through the end of the year. Those taxes are included... taxes on the vehicles are your responsibility


Allow me to withdraw the question. Obviously, this is something you've been moving toward for some time, now, and have all the bugs worked out. So, in all sincerity, I wish you all the best in your move. It's gutsy, for sure!

Send us all a post card when you get there!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you get what you want


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FWIW, Amigo..I got 3 friends who expatriated decades ago..two to San Miguel de Allende..and one to Puerto Vallarta...and all 3 are as happy as clams. They come back for visits occasionally but have no intention of leaving their second homes....

Good luck.. I know you well enough to know you will get along with new neighbors anywhere you end up and am hoping for many more years of happiness if you can pull it off... Hasta Luego.. :cheers:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

What about that nice gig at the trucking company? That up for grabs too? I am in :biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Really interesting thread. Part of me is thinking, don't do it! It is a rash decision. The other part is -hell yeah, go live that adventure! Wish I could go with ya. Go live like a king. Whatever you decide, I wish you the best. PS-Keep us updated if you go on the grand adventure.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

My wife was telling me about this deal yesterday. She saw it on social media. I said who is dong that? She said a guy named Terry Rodery! You've gone viral, amigo! I wish you all the best with whatever the outcome is.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> I'm much younger than you, but why would you want to leave the US..? Go get you a nice house down in the Keys or something with a boat hanging on the slip in your backyard ready to go!


This was going to be my recommendation was the Keys..... But even if he is free and clear and walks with $500K that does not buy you much down there anymore unless you slum in the middle keys. If you went "Local" and bought a house in Taverner for say, water front/ canal, minimal view, modular home you are looking at asking prices (Cash because they wont pass code or inspection) $500k and up. I fish down there at least a week out of the year and for fun on a down day or rain out we look at houses and dream. Every year the prices go up and so do the $1mm homes where the modular ones were. If i could ever afford to have a place down there I would do it in a heart beat!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Costa Rica is the place to go. You can live very well for $3000 /mo. Pick and choose inland, east coast or west coast.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Costa Rica is the place to go. You can live very well for $3000 /mo. Pick and choose inland, east coast or west coast.


$3000 per person...or per couple?

We are heading to Manuel Antonio in June...canâ€™t wait!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

couple


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I looked up your house. You paid $260,000 for it. It's on the tax rolls for $278,000. Zillow estimate is $327,000, for whatever that's worth.

Your car and truck are worth $50k to $60k.

House and vehicles together are less than $400k. Is the rest of your stuff worth well over $100k?

If I'm gonna buy it as a single lot, I am gonna pay wholesale prices. My objective would be to flip the house and car, keep the truck, cherry pick the rest of your **** that I want to keep and sell the rest. And I need to make a good financial return on the investment of my time and money to "part out" your life.

Unless you got some really cool stuff, I think your price is high. I'll do $400,000 cash.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Got any serious offers yet?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Got any serious offers yet?


Sounds like he just got one from the post above yours.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

rainbowrunner said:


> Sounds like he just got one from the post above yours.


Yes, my offer is a serious one.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, this just got real interesting.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Crickets...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Brutal!! Lol


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Churp


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm......$405,001. 00


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Shouldnâ€™t this junk be in the classified section?


----------



## MontyHall1969 (Nov 13, 2018)

Does it come with any fish cleaning stations?


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh-Oh, Now What?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sold! I'll pay you in Mexico!


----------



## GabiJohnson (Feb 13, 2020)

I would not be surprised if someone took you up on your offer.


----------



## JoshFerguson (Feb 13, 2020)

that Lexus is pretty sharp!


----------



## GabiJohnson (Feb 13, 2020)

I can't afford you. But you got some nice stuff.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

did you find a taker?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chuck said:


> hmmmmm......$405,001. 00


I am in at $406,000.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Meh, I'm out. My offer has expired. I'll find something else to invest in.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Meh, I'm out. My offer has expired. I'll find something else to invest in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This isn't an investment opportunity, it's an opportunity for a retail buyer. I can find plenty of people who I can give it to and you are by no means the first to want to steal it.

I can assure you, I am neither broke not desperate or behind in anything. I'm in no hurry, I can sell it the traditional way.

You're right, it's not bargain priced, it's priced fairly for both parties.

By the way, your figures for what I paid for it are not correct. I also don't believe in the "Zillow" thing... it does not take into consideration any updates nor the condition of the home. A CMA (current market analysis) was completed by a couple of realtors that show the home to be valued between $380,000 - $406,000.

If you are going to talk smack at least be knowledgeable in what you speak.

Once again, I'm in no hurry, I see no value in selling it to you or anyone else cheaply so that you can profit from my desires.... I have nothing but time


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

trodery said:


> This isn't an investment opportunity, it's an opportunity for a retail buyer. I can find plenty of people who I can give it to and you are by no means the first to want to steal it.
> 
> I can assure you, I am neither broke not desperate or behind in anything. I'm in no hurry, I can sell it the traditional way.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. And I wasn't "talking smack". Just making an offer based on what it's worth to me, 100% sight unseen. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

trodery said:


> This isn't an investment opportunity, it's an opportunity for a retail buyer. I can find plenty of people who I can give it to and you are by no means the first to want to steal it.
> 
> I can assure you, I am neither broke not desperate or behind in anything. I'm in no hurry, I can sell it the traditional way.
> 
> ...


If you have all the time and can deal with "retails" to get top dollars for your stuffs, my best advise for you is:
1) Get some realtor to list your house
2)Take your car to TX Auto Direct or CarMax to sell for quick cash or list it on Craigslist/AutoTrader/Cargurus to deal with regular buyers.
3) List the rest of stuffs on Craigslist.

The bottom line is "how fast you want to sell and how much hasssle you want to deal with". This will take into consideration of "how much money you are willing to lose".

Personally, I'm not sure why a single guy would need that big house with two cars? If I were you, those are long gone.


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

Not Panama but Mountain Home Texas is very nice.

After hurricane Harvey My wife and I decided that Houston would have to make it without us. I had been there 31 years and my wife 54 years when decided to move out west. 

We spent the next 3 to 4 months selling almost everything we owned. When we got down to the basic necessities we put the house up for sale. As fate would have it the housed sold in seven hours ( Thanks to Harvey ) we moved into the mother in laws house for a couple of months while a garage was being built.

I lived in the garage until the new house was completed and in early spring of 2019 we moved in. I am now retired and just sit back and enjoy life. When I get the urge to go hunting or fishing I just open my front door. As I am writing this I am watching Axis deer and Whitetail deer just grazing and enjoying the day. 

My Advice is if happens easily than follow your dreams


----------



## Prodigal Degenerate (Feb 26, 2020)

Without tipping my hand, I was a 2cooler way back when. We've actually met down the line if you are wanting some advice on Panama send me a PM.


----------

